# General > Technical Support >  Major Laptop Problem

## embow

Any expert help please on this one? The laptop will not allow me to sign in and a constnt error message appears namely:-

logon.ser-Application error. The application failed to initialise properly(0xc0000135) Click OK to terminate application.

As far as I can think, this started earlier when doing a system restore. After putting on AVG2011 things were sticky in the e-mails so I decided a system restore might be the best way and quickest way to get going again. Not the best move! I have tried a variety of System Recovery options but as yet not used Command Prompt because I know nothing about this.
Alas there is no back up disc as despite creating two when the laptop was purchased neither seem to be recognised!

Acer Aspire 5735 running Vista. ::

----------


## Beat Bug

I have exactly the same problem with my Acer Aspire 4315. Says I have an excellent signal with thhe hub, but can't connect to the internet!

----------


## dx100uk

> I have exactly the same problem with my Acer Aspire 4315. Says I have an excellent signal with thhe hub, but can't connect to the internet!


repower your homehub

dx

----------


## torisdale

Tried starting it up in safe mode to see if it works?

----------


## Brizer2k7

embow. Do you mean it wont allow you to log into Windows Vista front logon screen or can you not connect to the internet via Internet Explorer / Google chrome / Mozilla firefox?

----------


## embow

> embow. Do you mean it wont allow you to log into Windows Vista front logon screen or can you not connect to the internet via Internet Explorer / Google chrome / Mozilla firefox?


The first one. The Windows front logon screen.
Tried all of the following in Boot Mode:
Start Up Repair-System repair cannot detect  problem
System restore-It tries but ends up with the same error box eventually after about 5 minutes or so
Windows Complete PC Restore-Won't recognise back up discs created when I first got the computer.
Windows Memory Diagnostic Test- Followed the restart now and check for problems. Ran the test passes two of two and no problems detected!
Only option I can see left is Command Prompt but don't know how to implement.
Any help Brizer2k7 or anyone else would be great as I don't have it all backed up on an external hard drive, particularly some recent documents and all Contacts folder! It's the potential loss of all e-mail contacts that's depressing me most. We never learn do we?!! ::

----------


## Brizer2k7

Hi,

I really dont know what I would do as all knowledge documents I can see online is pointing to system restore. I also dont use Windows Vista on my PC or laptop so I am limited on fixes for that operating system to be honest.

maybe someone else can help? good luck

----------


## embow

Many thanks for taking an interest. Much appreciated. It seems as if I may need to wait a while longer for the 'Eureka' moment if ever it happens. I can but hope.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Many thanks for taking an interest. Much appreciated. It seems as if I may need to wait a while longer for the 'Eureka' moment if ever it happens. I can but hope.


 
http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=124978  :Smile:

----------


## embow

> http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=124978


Have it noted in case I don't get a solution across the ether/cyberspace in the next few days :Smile:

----------


## Niall Fernie

I would download SLAX, burn it to a CD, boot the laptop from it, rescue all your files to a usb stick.


http://www.slax.org/

----------


## dx100uk

try this:

this is not a password recovery disc ,

this disc removes the facility that asks for your password,t

his disc works on all windows from XP right through to Windows 7,I 

personally have ran this disc on all windows operating systems and it does what its supposed to do 

carefully follow the removal process.

A check disc will run when the pc reboots,

let this run,

once you are back into windows 

go to accounts and create a new password.

If you use a laptop then use an external mouse to click the password empty box and untick password box.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service 

you will need to burn this to a CD using an ISO image burner software like magiciso 


dx

----------


## embow

Many thanks chaps for both suggestions. It could be a busy day! I'll let you know later on how successfully (hopefully!) things went. Thanks again.

----------


## embow

Downloaded magiciso and burnt disc but nothing seems to be happening in faulty computer ::  
I'm sure I must be doing something wrong. 
Maybe this is what I am doing wrong as I'm trying to solve the problem in Windows Boot Manager-Advanced boot options-Repair your computer. I then choose the keyboard layout and then System Recovery options appears and asks for my password. Once this goes in, the choice is Start up Repair;System Restore;Windows Complete PC Restore;Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool & Command Prompt. None have any effect on the problem when attempted. Beginning to get a bit frustrated :Smile: What should I be doing please?

----------


## Niall Fernie

You'll need to go into the BIOS settings on your laptop to set it to boot from CD.

You'll probably have to hit delete, f1 or f2 to get in there as soon as your lap top starts to boot.  It should tell you on screen which key it is.

----------


## embow

Boot up screen says F2 but that is only taking me into Set up and then Windows Error Recovery but by hitting Alt & F10 I've managed to get into Acer eRecovery Management page which allows Restoring System to Factory Default or Restore System from Users back up. Tried the back up discs I burnt when I got the machine and whilst they are recognised nothing more happens, so it seems as if I'm biting the bullet and preparing myself to lose everything by going back to Factory Default. One great big lesson about backing up everything as you do it has been learnt! Lots has been previously saved to external HD but, alas, some important recent stuff wasn't. ::

----------


## Bobinovich

Before you do a factory restore it is still possible to recover your files by connecting your laptop hard drive to another PC.  If it's a SATA drive (most modern laptops use them) then it'll connect using standard SATA connectors found inside most modern PCs, if it's IDE then you're likely to need a suitable USB adapter.

----------


## embow

> Before you do a factory restore it is still possible to recover your files by connecting your laptop hard drive to another PC.  If it's a SATA drive (most modern laptops use them) then it'll connect using standard SATA connectors found inside most modern PCs, if it's IDE then you're likely to need a suitable USB adapter.


Many thanks for the info. It did cross my mind if I'd be able to get info off the hard drive and transfer it in some way or another to another computer but just wasn't sure at all. This may be the saving of me but I think I'll need a pro to do it for me as this is taking me into uncharted territory.

----------


## Niall Fernie

If you use slax, you will not need to disconnect your drive, slax is a portable operating system that does not need to be installed on your laptop, just boot from the CD, access your files, copy them to a stick and then look at recovering windows once they're all safe.  Slax also has an optional download for USB sticks that may be easier for you to setup, copy the files to a stick, run a small batch file to make it bootable and off you go.

----------


## dx100uk

so what does the password rest disc do as in post 12?
should be easy.

dx

----------


## embow

> so what does the password rest disc do as in post 12?
> should be easy.
> 
> dx


Many thanks to all for taking an interest in this plea for help. Your suggestions /instructions are very much appreciated. 
I cannot get a disc to work in any of the safe modes nor can I find the BIOS to allow me to boot up from a CD. All I am able to do is outlined in post 16.
If I restore to factory default, which I am happy to do, I then have the horror of having a partitioned hard drive again. I was able to get someone before to increase the C drive to almost the full capacity leaving only a small D drive.
Any thoughts on how this can be done please or is it a job for a computer specialist? Partitioned hard drives are a total pain in my book. The current old laptop which I'm using has 34 GB C drive and 76GB D Data drive! Needless to say the C drive is at full capacity bar 1.5 GB.despite clearing as much out as possible that's not really needed.

----------


## dx100uk

all easily done in disc management
right click my computer/properties/manage

cant see why you keep having to fill the C: drive

just save all your stuff to the D: Drive

basic stuff really.

if you are near wick i'll do it.

stick that disc in

You will see a message, "Press any key to boot from CD". Press a key

dx

----------


## Vistravi

Are you near or in thurso?

My partner, his dad and one of my best friends are all computer geniuses!
Between the three of them there isn't much left not known lol.

----------


## embow

Many thanks everyone. Problem solved. Eventually got into Boot screen after finding that f12 button had been disabled! Tried booting up from discs suggested but got nowhere. Checked through all external hard drives carefully and discovered in fact very little, by way of work, was missing as I'd saved at start of October. :Grin:  Decided to restore to facotry default and go again. Some e-mails lost but nothing critical.
Once again many thanks for all interest and suggestions of help.

----------

